# Article: Why I like to watch the Tai Chi-masters doing their forms



## Martin2 (Mar 25, 2014)

From the archive - enjoy:

http://taichi-philosophy.blogspot.de/2013/09/why-i-like-to-watch-tai-chi-masters.html

All the best

Martin


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2014)

Watch Kyuzo Mifune or Ueshiba Morihei


----------



## Martin2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yup, made long enough Aikido.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2014)

Kyuzo Mifune is Judo and amazing to watch as well


----------



## Martin2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you have a link?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2014)

Martin2 said:


> Do you have a link?



Just search Kyuzo Mifune on Youtube


----------

